# Scott's Emulsion supplement



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Can i give Lucky Scott's Emulsion instead fish oil? Whish is better? Here is a link for those dont know it. http://www.walgreens.com/store/prod...mp&navCount=2&skuid=sku3251091&id=prod3252259


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I havent ever heard of it.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I havent ever heard of it.


Its Cod liver oil, but mixed with other things, you can see the ingredients list in the link i put above


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What you want to give your dogs is fish BODY oil, not liver oil.



> Please note, however, that administering too much cod liver oil can be harmful for your dog. It is rich in vitamins A and D, which can be harmful if taken in large doses; too much vitamin D can even be toxic. Plus, some manufacturing companies do not test as rigorously as they should for chemicals commonly found in fish, such as mercury. Because cod liver oil comes from a fish's liver (which filters out toxins in the fish' body), it could contain high levels of harmful substances.
> Also note that, like food, cod liver oil contains calories! Overindulging may throw dog's caloric intake off balance.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Also:



> *Fish Body Oil*
> Fish body oil (such as salmon oil) contains the essential omega-3 fatty acids (EPA and DHA) and does not include vitamins A or D. Omega-3 fatty acids are extremely healthy — essential — and are seldom found in the diet. For that reason, feeding fish body oil (salmon oil, for example) is recommended whether you feed commercial foods or real foods.
> 
> *Cod Liver Oil*
> Cod liver oil (CLO) contains vitamins A and D. Some brands of cod liver oil also include the omega-3 fatty acids, BUT by supplementing as much of those combination brands as suggested it means you would be giving excessive amounts of vitamins A and D. For that reason if you’re giving the oil for the dog to benefit from the essential oils, feeding fish body oil (salmon oil) is definitely the safer choice.


If I were you, I'd look for a good salmon oil and forget the cod liver oil.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> If I were you, I'd look for a good salmon oil and forget the cod liver oil.


Thanks i will follow your advice


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree, get some good salmon or other cold water fish body oil. A good one that is high in EPA/DHA is Icelandic Pure. Cod liver oil is from the liver which filters toxins.... not something I'd want to supplement. ALso, you want to make sure that any fish oil you give is certified free of any heavy metals or toxins. I see that the oil you mentioned is manufactured in Mexico.... I'd be very leary of it's purity.

http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I agree, get some good salmon or other cold water fish body oil. A good one that is high in EPA/DHA is Icelandic Pure. Cod liver oil is from the liver which filters toxins.... not something I'd want to supplement. ALso, you want to make sure that any fish oil you give is certified free of any heavy metals or toxins. I see that the oil you mentioned is manufactured in Mexico.... I'd be very leary of it's purity.
> 
> http://www.icelandpure.com/salmon_oil.htm


Well, all my family is from Mexico, and i'm living in mexico right now so i know about mexican quiality control and it's just like every other countries, its just about the company that make its (pet food recall?). I have never try Scott's Emulsion but it have been in the marked for decades and never heard anything negative from it, its very popular in Latin America, Asia and Africa where nutrition is a concern.


----------

